# Box Gutters Fix or Aluminum?



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you should properly repair the original trim details on your house and have the gutters properly rebuilt


----------



## toddviola (Jan 1, 2009)

I also have box gutters, and they need replaced or repaired. I will be replacing the roof in the spring, which is still the original slate tiles. I assumed it would be a good time to repair the soffit and facia, and I planned on putting new gutters on. The house was built in 1896, so it needs some work.

Todd


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

nice to hear your takin care of the old house todd:thumbsup:


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

you could do it like this late 1700`s home:


----------

